# Swenson 6.5 yard 10' MDV with 12" extension



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a 10' Swenson salt spreader with the mfgr. 12" stainless steel side extensions to make it hold 6.5 yards. It has been completely rebuilt and has a new motor, bearings, drag chain, gearbox, clutch, wiring, controller, and battery. It also was converted to chain drive instead of belt drive. $6,250.00 Located in Manassas VA, 20112


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

btt 6k


----------



## Wiltse (Nov 13, 2016)

How did u convert it from belt to chain drive


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The post is a year old. And it's from a new member at the time. I haven't seen nor heard of him since then.


----------



## Wiltse (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

Wiltse said:


> How did u convert it from belt to chain drive


I just replaced the pulleys with sprockets and chain I believe. My local supplier suggested it when I was rebuilding it and had all the parts. Call Equipment Specialists in Manassas VA. and they have everything to do it.


----------

